# ICD10 coding for woman when male infertility is the cause of treatment



## kjoeckel (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm hoping for some input on coding ICD10 for a woman receiving fertility treatment - IUI - when the male is infertile.  Our providers keep using N46.9 - Male infertility for the woman, but, of course, it rejects as gender mismatch.  Would Z31.81 (Encounter for male factor infertility in female patient) be an appropriate billable code for this situation? Any other input?


----------



## Cmama12 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, that is the correct dx.


----------



## tblmt1966 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, you are correct.


----------



## kjoeckel (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you for your responses.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Krystinawyatt (Oct 29, 2020)

Our providers are using Z31.41 (encounter for fertility testing) as a diagnosis for our male new patient evaluations. I think they should be using the N46.9 (male infertility, unspecified) since we are not performing any testing at that telehealth visit. Thoughts on which DX is the correct option?


----------



## csperoni (Oct 29, 2020)

What about Z31.69 Encounter for other general counseling and advice on procreation?
Approximate Synonyms   

Counseling procreative management, medication discussion
Counseling, infertility
Infertility counseling done
Preconception counseling
Preconception counseling done
Procreative management for desired sterilization reversal done
Procreative management with medication discussion done
Procreative management, sterilization reversal desired
Reproductive management with preconception counseling done
Reproductive management, preconception counseling
I wouldn't use male infertility, as you have not yet established that the patient has infertility if no testing was done.


----------

